# Happy Lab



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Had to post this :rollin: check out the video

opps wrong site try this one

http://www.baylinerownersclub.org/index ... daddy-s-ho
me


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for that. Anyone who loves dogs is going to appreciate it.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have two yellows at home. By the time I get home it will be 13 months, hope they are as glad to see me.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

They will be. I know my Brits were.


----------

